

Backbone.js On Rails Screencast - joeybeninghove
http://backbonescreencasts.com/backbone-on-rails-basics

======
mrchess
Bummer how backbone is free, railscasts was free (and still is mostly free),
backbone tutorials are free... where am I going with this I don't know. It is
sound from a business perspective, but it goes against the grain of the
community.

~~~
dchuk
peepcode has been charging for screencasts for years now

------
casca
Screencast by some guy. Pay on $9 (usually $18) until November 8th. Maybe it's
great, I'm not biting.

